# Earl Rd Lake Park - Massillon



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone fish here? Its a smaller pay-lake... went today with no luck besides a few small gills. Seen lots of fish jumping though...

Whats the scoop on the place: fish, what bait, time of day, etc.


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

It sucks It sucks It sucks... Dont waste your time or your money... The fish you see jumping are white amur and carp.. Ive fished it several times over the past 15years and recently about a week ago.. I know the guy that owns it, his ass squeeks when he walks and he doesnt stock it with nothing...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

We fished the lake in high school a few times, caught some decent cats, a few bass and some nice gills. its sure not a lake i'd pay to go to again, Sippo always produced better back then, who knows now though. If your in the area the tusc under the lake st, bridge is a nice spot for cats or an occasional pike.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmm ic... yea needless to say I wasn't impressed with the initial outing. And I'd agree that for carp and/or cats I'd rather go to Sippo... I didn't know if there was a trick of the trade at this place or not, but yea Idk if I'll pay again anytime soon. Thanks...


----------

